# USB port suggestions...



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

It would be nice if I could connect my mp3 player and/or digital camera to the usb port(s). Since tivo is already able to access my network and display/play my media, why not allow me to (1) access/play/view my media directly from the source and (2) directly upload from my device to my shared folders on the network, thus eliminating the need to do it at the media host computer. 
(In my house, that computer is out of the way in the basement).
Pete


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Playback of content from a mass storage device (HDD, camera, MP3 player), is well requested. Also keyboard/mouuse support


----------

